# firefox 35 frozen, use too much CPU



## everypot (Oct 13, 2009)

Firefox uses almost 100% cpu and still frozen. have to wait for 20 seconds before it's back to normal. visit another web site, frozen again...

It all happens after I rebuilt all the ports(portupgrade -af) when I upgrade from 7.2 to 8.0 RC1.


----------



## ale (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you read and applied the entry 20090628 in /usr/ports/UPDATING?

If so, flash could be another source of sluggishness for ff, do you have it installed? What removing it from ~/.mozilla/plugins (npwrapper.libflashplayer.so)?


----------



## jnr (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you have any Firefox plugins installed? Try again with a fresh profile.

I noticed 3.5 pegging one of my CPU cores recently and fixed it by uninstalling a particular add-on.


----------



## everypot (Oct 14, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Did you read and applied the entry 20090628 in /usr/ports/UPDATING?
> 
> If so, flash could be another source of sluggishness for ff, do you have it installed? What removing it from ~/.mozilla/plugins (npwrapper.libflashplayer.so)?



Thanks. I removed the old plugins and created fresh ones. back to normal.


----------



## everypot (Oct 14, 2009)

jnr said:
			
		

> Do you have any Firefox plugins installed? Try again with a fresh profile.
> 
> I noticed 3.5 pegging one of my CPU cores recently and fixed it by uninstalling a particular add-on.




Yes. you are right. thanks.


----------

